# threw a code.



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

it was "valve cover open" 
OBDII engine, what does this mean exactly?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

Oil fill cap was open or missing. Pleae post the full code for a better explaination.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

Code P1426


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

try here:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/17834/P1426/005158


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

jeuro said:


> Code P1426


P1426 = EVAP purge valve (N80) open circuit. Black cylinder in/on your airbox. Disconnect the wiring connector and clean both sides with electronics cleaner. I think the code clears itself after 3 start/drive/stop cycles if everything's working properly. If it persists, you could test its operation with VAG-COM, but in all likelihood it would mean the solenoid is fubar.


----------

